# Cleaning up after a pigeon indoors



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just got my first pigeon, a feral I rescued after falling out of the nest. I have had him for about a week now and he is doing fine the only problem is he poops about evry five minutes and dosent care where he does it. This is a big problem because I give him free range of the house. Cleaning up after him is a paid. should I use bird diapers? They dont have them at my local petstore. I can try other petstores but thier very far away and I cant order them from the Internet. Is there anyway I can make a bird diaper? If so, how?


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*bird diapers*

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Parrot-Suit-or-Diaper-for-you-feathery-pal/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's a bird. Birds poop. Why give him free range of the house? He should be caged when you are not there, and just let him out in one room when he's let out. You can throw a sheet or towels over the backs and seats of chairs.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I am an at-home mom and let both of my daughter's pigeons have free range of our house(during the cold months) with their pigeon diapers on during the day. I LOVE this invention and bought mine from Bonie, but I don't think she makes them anymore which is a shame. I have searched for more of them online and nothing really catches my eye. Bonie designed hers so that your birds can still preen themselves. The other "models" cover a large part of the bird. I would think it would be frustrating to them. 

If you are still planning on obtaining diapers, please keep this in mind... 

--You CANNOT leave them unsupervised while wearing them. 
--You have to change the pad inside their diapers every 2-3 hours. They poop a lot!
--Not all birds accept the diapers. I lucked out with mine. They are perfectly comfortable in them and actually go crazy in their cage when they see me going for their diapers. "Explore time!!"
--If ill fitted, they can be uncomfortable and dangerous. Be sure you get the measurements right. 

I have pics of Both Henri and Simon wearing their diapers in my photo album if you want to see the design I have. Good luck!!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Once I experimented with mouth mask...the cotton surgical (green) mask with the ear loops...only i placed those ear loops behind the wings. It did work for a short time...but I found it too abnormal for the pigeon so I threw it away. Instead, I now keep wipes ready, and clear the mess before it gets out of control. My pigeons can't fly, so the mess is less- no pooping flying around.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I made a daiper/leash out of an old sock. He seems to like it do you think it will work?


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

i have lived indoors in an artists loft with three pairs and sometimes rescues now for 8 years. They are perch trained!!! meaning they only poo while on their designated perches. (and when they eat, there is a feeding tray and a basin lined with newsprint to catch the poos when they are feeding). I got it down to a science!!! Pigeons are really intelligent, and if you dont let them get away with deficating all over the place, they wont!!!
Its allabout how you set them up. Give him a place he can call his own, and that is where he will poo.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

These are birds for gosh sakes. They are going to poop. They will usually perch in a place they like, and that is where they will go. As was suggested, set up a place where they will like to perch, and put newspaper or a towel under it.


----------

